# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Çfarë po mendoni në këto momente..?

## Deni_Boy

*Po e rihap temen pasi doja te dija cfare po mendojn forumistet ne keto momente...


Un po mendoj me ja fut nja 2 jave ne Gjermani*

----------


## Endless

po futja mo ca pret

----------


## Noellag

po mendoj te them nuk me do njeri

----------


## toni54

> po mendoj te them nuk me do njeri


hahahaha ndihu mire te them hahaha e din pse se nuk je vetem jo...

----------


## pranvera bica

Po mendoj qe nepermjet Tonit t'ju them te tereve naten e mire!

----------


## fashion_girl

Sa i bukur filmi!!!

----------


## toni54

> Po mendoj qe nepermjet Tonit t'ju them te tereve naten e mire!


mike te uroj naten e mire e endrra te bukura.....

----------


## maryp

po mendoj qe neser si dite pushimi qe kam , do ti dedikohem totalisht vetes time, dmth gjume deri vone  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## toni54

> po mendoj qe neser si dite pushimi qe kam , do ti dedikohem totalisht vetes time, dmth gjume deri vone


ashtu ke mbet deri vone shikoje oren tani hahahahah qysh je a si po kalon a doku doku andje

----------


## Noellag

po mendoj te them sot Maryp paska mendim te mire  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Endless

po per te ngrene do hash?

----------


## maryp

kur te me vije uri ,po.

Toni eshte shpejt per gjume sonte, neser e kam me avash ,ndaj nata eshte e gjate sonte  :buzeqeshje: 

Noellag  epo ndonjehere duhen dhe mendimet e mira

----------


## Noellag

> hahahaha ndihu mire te them hahaha e din pse se nuk je vetem jo...


po mendoj te them rrofsh O Tono qe me rri afer , ta shperblefsha me nje nuse ;D


te them Maryp vazhdo keshtu , mendime te mira te kesh gjithmone

----------


## fashion_girl

Si ti mush menjen mamines qe tme blej nai gjo visto qe Kan fillu dhe saldit!!!!

----------


## Endless

nate e gjate eh? lum si noellagu sonte lol

----------


## maryp

po mendoj cpune ka ai me naten time?

----------


## Noellag

te them Tono rendsi ka fjala e mire  :perqeshje: 

Maryp lere ate te notoje me fantazi se i ka kalu ora 12  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Endless

> po mendoj cpune ka ai me naten time?


pse ju te dy s'eshte se? po lum kush atehere, tutankamoni? Lol   

shaka, shaka.. po jam mese i bindur qe ti edhe vetem mund tja kalosh sh mire ne kete nate te gjate  :i hutuar:

----------


## maryp

c'eshte gjithe ckjo kureshtje ???
gjithsesi pak rendesi ka me ke dhe si e kaloj kete nate te gjate une

----------


## toni54

> c'eshte gjithe ckjo kureshtje ???
> gjithsesi pak rendesi ka me ke dhe si e kaloj kete nate te gjate une


hahahah i ke lene edhe tjeret pa gjume ....

----------

